

UAV Helicopters Learn to Fly Themselves by Watching - Protophore
http://gizmodo.com/5044128/stanfords-uav-helicopters-learn-to-fly-themselves-by-watching
Very cool idea.  I wonder what kind of applications this could have.
======
2cool
nice, neural nets i guess...

